# Chat Swap and Sell



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This Saturday, June 7th there will be a chat S&S starting at 9:00 eastern time and going until whenever...

If you wish to sell, please have pictures of what you have available loaded in a unique Photobucket album, and take the time to add prices on each item. This way you only need to post the album link to advertise your goodies. 

Buyer, please do your negotiating with sellers in private chat (click the person's name and choose private). Please be patient as that seller might be dealing with others already. 

Don't forget to take pix of your trading material too. Anything from bodies to gears to tires to pick up shoes to axles... it's all good!! 

Also, please try to keep the regular chat topics slot related, and have fun!! :wave:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I will be selling some cars sat .FCB


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Saturday evenings are tough but if we are around I will offer one of our vintage Aurora Tow Trucks for trade.










Looking for DASH or other VW bugs, RTR. Possibly AFX Bajas also.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*swap n sell tonight*

its swap n sell tonight in 1 hr 40 mins see you there in the sltcar chat room ty.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This Saturday, March 1st is the next Chat Swap and Sell. Don't miss it!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*swap n sell sat march 1st*

ok swap n sell this Saturday night march 1st 2014 see you there.:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*s n s*

ok guys 2 hrs til s n s see u there:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This Saturday, 3/22/14 will be a special edition S&S Chat. Due to the midwest show falling on the day after the normal S&S night, we moved the date ahead a week. This works out well because this month has 5 saturdays, and will line up the following S&S for the 1st Saturday in April two weeks after. Make it if you can!! 

Please have all you S&S items in a dedicated Photobucket album, so you only have to post up the album link. Also, you'll find it helpful to have prices posted with each item. Please PM the seller of the items you're interested in, to keep the negotiations off of the main chat. Try to keep the normal chat to slot related subjects, and have a good time!! When everyone participates, it's like a mini slot show you can attend in your PJs!! :lol:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*swap n sell*

This sat night is swap n sell see you guys there.


----------



## aflex (Jan 6, 2014)

Can I know dates of chat swap and sell in the march?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Next March or the last one? 

The next two S&S chats are 4/5/14 and 4/19/14 @ 9:00 PM Eastern time.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Chat S&S is still on for tonight! I might even try to make it for a few minutes...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Could we put this in a calendar form? Be nice to know the dates rather than always having to read a thread thats posted to the day before.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*swap n sell*

this Saturday night is swap n sell see you there.


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

honda27 said:


> this Saturday night is swap n sell see you there.


How does swap n sell work? I never did it before.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Elcaminobill said:


> How does swap n sell work? I never did it before.


hey Bill,
go to the "Chat" button in TOP orange band on any forum pages..
5th button from left....
that'll get ya's thar :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The next chat swap and sell will be tomorrow night 5/3/14, starting at 9:00 eastern time. Everyone is welcome to attend!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*new swap n sell*

ok guys redid my my swap n sell stuff please look.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

looking for dash bodies..road runners or some lead sleds…no yenkos or cobras…not available for tonight..kid making first communion and family will be here…pm me with what you have and what you are asking..no ebay prices please..reasonable $$ paid.
dave


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

*truck*

Is that yellow truck in the 1st pic for a Tjet or AFX chassis?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Take pictures of what you want to sell and put them on photo bucket or another photo hosting website with prices and brief description. Then click on chat on the top of this page. You can chat and post a link to your photos.

If you're only a buyer just show up and chat up the guys selling. They will post links. 


Sure wish they would put the dates of them in calendar form. So we know when the next one is if we miss the most recent one.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They are almost always the 1st and 3rd Saturday night of the month. The schedule might be changed if a slot show or holiday interferes with the date, but that's not very often, and would be announced in advance.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*This sat night is swap n sell*

This saturday night may 17th is swap n sell. At 9 pm eastern time see you there ty.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wrong month honda.. The rest of us are in May now!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

wyatt641 said:


> looking for dash bodies..road runners or some lead sleds…no yenkos or cobras…not available for tonight..kid making first communion and family will be here…pm me with what you have and what you are asking..no ebay prices please..reasonable $$ paid.
> dave


talk to tom stumpf he had some dash road runner body kits .


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This Saturday, June 7th there will be a chat S&S starting at 9:00 eastern time and going until whenever...

If you wish to sell, please have pictures of what you have available loaded in a unique Photobucket album, and take the time to add prices on each item. This way you only need to post the album link to advertise your goodies. 

Buyer, please do your negotiating with sellers in private chat (click the person's name on the right side of the chat window and choose private). Please be patient as that seller might be dealing with others already. 

Don't forget to take pix of your trading material too. Anything from bodies to gears to tires to pick up shoes to axles... it's all good!! 

Also, please try to keep the regular chat topics slot related, and have fun!! :wave:


----------

